# William Hill Glascow - Poison bottle?



## ellisnowens (Aug 29, 2010)

Semi ribbed bottle with table spoon full  embossed on side.Does any one have info + value


----------



## ellisnowens (Aug 29, 2010)

ribbed like some poisons


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 29, 2010)

Ellis...appears to be a poison.

 http://www.collectingantiquebottles.co.uk/For%20Sale.htm

 For Sale - antique bottle collecting & restoration pages
 One Pint size antique poison bottle with ribs and knobbles to the front panels, and a swing stopper closure. It has written on it: WILLIAM HILL, GLASGOW, ...
 www.collectingantiquebottles.co.uk/For%20Sale.htm - Cached - Similar
 Bottles, flasks & glassware - Bobs Bits - Component Category
 Late Victorian original clear glass pharmaceutical bottles. Mag. Sulph. .... William Hill Glasgow antique bottle. William Hill Glasgow antique bottle ...
 www.bobsbits.tv/ComponentCat.aspx?catid=30 - Cached - Similar
 Victorian disinfectants
 Aug 28, 2009 ... Clarkes clear fluid ammonia, aqua bottles and two sizes with an offset neck. Hexagonal William Hill, Glasgow, aqua and green glass with ...
 codds.3.forumer.com/a/victorian-disinfectants_post2256.html - Cached


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Antonio,

 Another nice lookin bottle, sir. Where do you come up with these pristine goodies? Interesting poison question, too. This guy calls it a poison, and he wats to sell'ya one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "One Pint size antique poison bottle with ribs and knobbles to the front panels, and a swing stopper closure.

 It has written on it: WILLIAM HILL, GLASGOW, TABLE SPOONS FULL. It also has markings from 2 -26 and a registered number around the shoulder.

 It is in good condition except for a little light scratching.

 Only Â£2.99 + P & P" From.

 This other guy, also a Britisher, takes a bit more indepth, measured stance: "The use of strychnine, arsenic, curare, atropine and the like always have been subject to very strict controls. The Pharmacy Act of 1868 and later The Dangerous Drugs and Poisons Amendment Act of 1923 were just two of a number of acts of Parliament imposing strict controls on the sale of these and other dangerous substances to the general public, which resulted in very few deaths from accidental poisonings.

 By comparison ammonia, carbolic Acid and bleach were all used as disinfectants in the home as well as hospitals through the Victorian and Edwardian periods. 
 All three of them could cause a very painful and quick death if accidentally consumed particularly by children or the infirm. They were retailed in a clearly marked bottle or container often distinguishable by touch with embossed warnings and prominently labelled â€˜Not To Be Taken, Poisonâ€™ etc. Yet there were more deaths recorded from this group as a result of accidental or mistaken consumption than any medicines dispensed during the same time.

 From a collectors point of view the bottles form a fascinating and a very attractive collection in their own right. There are stoneware bottles and flagons as well as many shapes and colours in glass available to collect. Some are embossed with ammonia and the poison etc warnings but do not have a Company name shown. The following list of shapes and types should only be used as a guide as it is not intended to be definitive...

 Hexagonal 
 William Hill, Glasgow, aqua and green glass with various embossing. Petrel Ammonia Ltd, Glasgow, aqua glass in two sizes." From.

 The Chippenham Museum has this one in their collection.


----------

